# Unrelated things you associate with each other



## Murkrow (May 3, 2014)

Maybe you happened to do two things at the same time ages ago so you associate them with each other when you do either of them?

I do it with a lot of obvious things like the orange tastes like orange/purple like blackcurrant even when it's not colour-coding skittles.

Some less obvious things is things like, whenever I have a bunch of exams and I have time off to study for them, I start thinking of the Star Trek episode "Time's Arrow" because that was on when I was doing my GCSEs and I had it paused and I watched some of it every time I took a break.

The music that plays in Partoria City in Diamond makes me think of being on holiday because I'd play it between trips to the beach.


----------



## kyeugh (May 3, 2014)

I associate Jetpack Joyride with a particular Queen song, because the first time I played Jetpack Joyride, that song was on my iPod.

My brother has a ton of these.  It's terrible.


----------



## Butterfree (May 4, 2014)

I associate certain Pokémon music remixes with Lord of the Rings because I was listening to them while reading the first book.

Also, where I worked in the summer of 2006, they had the same playlist playing at all times the entire summer as far as I could tell, and still today whenever I hear any of the songs on it I think "Oh, that was on the playlist, wasn't it."


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 7, 2014)

Any songs used in Elite Beat Agents I now associate with that game whenever I hear it


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 7, 2014)

I associate the taste of these cookies with Kirby Super Star Ultra because I was eating some while I was playing at the place where I play tennis.


----------



## Murkrow (May 7, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> Also, where I worked in the summer of 2006, they had the same playlist playing at all times the entire summer as far as I could tell, and still today whenever I hear any of the songs on it I think "Oh, that was on the playlist, wasn't it."


If the playlist always repeated in the same order, I'd always expect the next song to play after one of them ended, even when not on the playlist.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 8, 2014)

I associate songs with road trips; it's no more complicated than those songs were the popular ones on the radio at the time, but some songs still take me back to those trips.

I have a bunch more of these randomly! But they're really hard for me to remember; I mostly remember them in the moment.

These mini cheese things remind me of my first few weeks of college/band camp. It happened more when I still lived in the same room as that first year, but I feel reminiscent of that whole slice of experience; the weather mildly warm and humid, the weird contrast of yellow dorm light against the black night coming in through the 9th floor windows, the quiet, peaceful, slight loneliness of not having a roommate yet and having one side of the room completely empty. So. Yeah. All from cheese.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

Pokemon and being a Magical Girl to some degree might account a bit. Something about being a pokemon trainer feels.....magical girl like to me xD I can't help but think, even though it makes sense to my autism, it can also seem a little random in a strange sense to others.

Although I could be wrong.


----------

